# weedeater motor rig for Kayaking through the surf ?



## sarbot (Apr 10, 2012)

Anybody see or hear of the weedeater motor rigs being strapped on kayaks for running baits out through the surf and back fast?

Paddling / managing 6 to 8 surf rod lines is gonna wear my paddling arms down to noodles fast.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I've never heard of the rigs you're talking about, but one advantage might be keeping the seaweed chopped up in the area you're fishing. :dance:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

yes, definitely... you just take some bailing wire and rig fan blades to the weedeater... they do great in saltwater just try not to fully submerge it very often

then take the sppol of weedeater line and rig 30 hooks on the last 100 feet... you'll want about 1200' of line total per rod and you're gonna need to be baiting at least 6 rods

you really need to fish live bait if you want to enjoy the most success. Thats 180 live mullet each time you bait your lines

you are going to need an 800 gallon above ground pool to keep them alive but the good news is that a $29.00 leafblower from Home Depot is easily converted to an oxygenator and more than capable of handling this job

best of luck


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Strangely enough, I checked on youtube and there are several videos on weedeater motors for kayaks. My personal opinion is they wouldn't hold up to saltwater use and would probably die after 1 or 2 uses.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

scrambler said:


> My personal opinion is they wouldn't hold up to saltwater use and would probably die after 1 or 2 uses.


Or the first time you turtled coming back in.

JC, you forgot to mention the refrigerated tractor trailer rig he'll need to hold all the bull reds he catches on all those mullet.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jet ski or small outboard motor. Depending on where you are fishing, there are limits on motor craft launched from the beach. 

But once again I feel you are over complicating things. Start simple, one casting rod, one kayak rod and one bait rod. Then work you way into the more complex set ups. If not then good chance you are going to work yourself to death and not have very fun trips.


----------



## sarbot (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here's last good catch*

Wish I had a jet ski, that would probably be the best although saltwater would destroy it, Used to have a wetbike.

37 inch, 20 Lb. bull red and a 49 inch 32 Lb blacktip (looks smaller since it's all curled up).

Son caught the shark on a little Zebco with 1/2 fresh mullet, was a miracle the line did not snap. the baitcasters caught the red . . . .


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw a guy several years ago and he had a milk crate with the weedeater motor strapped to it and a fan blade attached to the motor. It was just the motor not the shaft. He had a few bricks to hold it down and then strapped to kayak. It was kind of like a air motor on a floundering boat. Worked pretty neat.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

What about this? I think they go up to 9.9 hp


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

This..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

^^^ I need that!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

A couple of years ago I saw a kayak in Baytown that had a weed eater motor mounted inside and had shaft running thru the floor with a propeller on the end of the shaft. Don't know how he steered it though.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

You need 2 weed eaters if you are going offshore.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.smalloutboardmotor.com/15hpminioutboard.html

still not sure why this is better than a good 12v saltwater trolling motor...


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.smalloutboardmotor.com/15hpminioutboard.html

not sure how this would be any better than a good 12v trolling motor... oh yeah except for that beautiful sound


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

sarbot said:


> Wish I had a jet ski, that would probably be the best although saltwater would destroy it, Used to have a wetbike.
> 
> 37 inch, 20 Lb. bull red and a 49 inch 32 Lb blacktip (looks smaller since it's all curled up).
> 
> Son caught the shark on a little Zebco with 1/2 fresh mullet, was a miracle the line did not snap. the baitcasters caught the red . . . .


In the photo of the shark, the anal fins look to have black tips on them. I thought it was only the spinner sharks that had black tips on the anal fins. (Unless maybe it was a blacktip shark with a hygene problem)


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Might need one of these too to maximize casting distance.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Why not just find a used Zodiac?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*texas*

Put any type of motor on a boat in Texas you will have to register it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

rsmith said:


> Put any type of motor on a boat in Texas you will have to register it.


Not true


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Any motor over 5 hp has to be registered.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

Just get a falcon. You could train it to carry your line out and drop it and you could train it to catch your bait! Lol! Problem solved! Haha!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

dragginfool said:


> Any motor over 5 hp has to be registered.


Any boat with a combustible engine no matter the hp need tx numbers


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Any boat with a combustible engine no matter the hp need tx numbers


From TPWD. Motorized includes trolling motor.
Registration

Do I need to register my boat?

Yes. The following vessels (when on Texas public water) are required by law to have current registration. This includes vessels that are docked or moored:
*
All motorized boats, regardless of length (motorized boats include boats propelled by a trolling motor); and*
All sailboats 14 feet in length or longer or any sailboat with an auxiliary engine(s); and
USCG Documented vessels.
Exempted vessels - All (non-motorized) canoes, kayaks, punts, rowboats, or rubber rafts (regardless of length) when paddled, poled, or oared; sailboats under 14 feet in length when windblown; USCG documented commercial vessels used in coastal shipping; and USCG documented vessels exceeding 115 feet in length.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Any boat with a combustible engine no matter the hp need tx numbers


yep,had to reg mine with a 4hp gas motor


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Always read the regulations, don't trust no one lol could save you a ticket


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

get one of those three man slingshots...


----------

